# ارشادات السلامه فى المكاتب الاداريه ؟



## abdo_vb (8 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اعضاء الجروب الكرام 
كنت حابب بس اسال ايه هى الصور او التعليمات السلامه والصحة المهنيه الى ممكن اعملها او اعلقها فى مبنى ادارى لشركه مالتى ناشونال وياريت تفدونى بسرعا وشكرا ليكم


----------



## abdo_vb (10 أكتوبر 2013)

abdo_vb قال:


> السلام عليكم اعضاء الجروب الكرام
> كنت حابب بس اسال ايه هى الصور او التعليمات السلامه والصحة المهنيه الى ممكن اعملها او اعلقها فى مبنى ادارى لشركه مالتى ناشونال وياريت تفدونى بسرعا وشكرا ليكم


23 مشاهده ولا يوجد رد واحد ارجو المساعده من الادارة


----------



## sayed00 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

اخى عبدة

بارك الله فيك .... الملصقات دائما تعتمد على المخاطر و لكن ايك بعض النصائح

سياسة الشركة
عمليات الطوارئ و اجراءاتها 
عمليات الاخلاء و منسقيها
اليات التواصل في حالات الطوارئ
مخاطر الكهرباء و التوصيلات
مخاطر العمل المكتبى وما يسنى الارجونامك
ضبط درجات الحرارة المسموح بها (للماتب المكيفة)
مستوى الاضاءة

انصحك بعدم الاكثار من الملصقات لان ذلك في المكاتب لا يكون منظرها كويس (عليك التركيز في التدريب)

تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله بالأخ سيد على الرد
فهو الصواب بعينه
كون الموظفين في المكاتب هم من حملة الشهادات غالباً ويمارسون أعمال محددة ومخاطرها محددة ويخضع موظفيها لدورة عن كيفة وطبيعة العمل ويجب ان يكون فيها تحديد للمخاطر الموجودة وطرق تلافيها، لذا التركيز على التدريب أفضل من وجود الملصقات
والمكاتب يجب أن تتمتع بمنظر يريح العاملين ويراجعه الكثير من الزوار مما يجعل للملصقات أثر سلبي أكثر من ايجابيته
عكس الملصقات في أماكن العمل التي تذكر العامل بالخطوات الصحيحة للعمل وتنبه بقية العاملين للمخاطر المحتملة لدى اقتحامهم لأماكن عمل الآخرين
وأخيرا عذراً على التأخر في متابعة المواضيع وتساؤلات الأخوة وذلك بسسب ان الانترنت كان مقطوعاُ عن مدينتي حلب لفترة شهر ونصف


----------



## abdo_vb (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*الف شكرا ليكم وجزاكم الله كل خير 

sayed00 & **المهندس غسان خليل علوة * 


​


----------



## fsherman (22 نوفمبر 2013)

هى نفس إرشادات السلامة والصحة المهنية فى الشركة


----------

